# I think they are coming around :)



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have had Lena & Sonic for almost 3 weeks. I am making headway with them. I am able to pick them up without any issues with them having a hissy fit. I wanted to share with everyone how I am doing with them.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how did you get them to not freak out when you pick then up? I just got my first hedgie Saturday. I haven't been able to hold him once since I've gotten him home. (he was fine in the car and at the breeder's). Ive been getting him into his hedgiebag for like 15ish minutes last night and during the day today and to be honest I was having a mini panic attack thinking I was never going to be able to hold him. Every one says they haven't had any problems holding them within a few days! D:


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, Poggles actually hates to be held (one year later). He would really rather be left alone  The only time he wants to be held is when it's time to go home and he needs to be air-lifted back into his cage. Then he'll come to me. Every other time, he'll back away and basically say, "Please don't touch me. I like my space."  

So, I wouldn't panic if he doesn't seem to want to be held. I think it's a good sign that he was okay with being held at the breeders. He's probably just stressed out now and needs time to adjust. Go slow and be patient. He'll come around.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

MurE said:


> Well, Poggles actually hates to be held (one year later). He would really rather be left alone  The only time he wants to be held is when it's time to go home and he needs to be air-lifted back into his cage. Then he'll come to me. Every other time, he'll back away and basically say, "Please don't touch me. I like my space."
> 
> So, I wouldn't panic if he doesn't seem to want to be held. I think it's a good sign that he was okay with being held at the breeders. He's probably just stressed out now and needs time to adjust. Go slow and be patient. He'll come around.


Yeah, I hope your right! And poggles is an ADORABLE name, by the way.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

when I go to pick them up I scoop them up. I put my hands under them to were the feet are on my hands and I pick them up. when I first brought them home they didnt want me to touch them and they would charge me once they were use to their new home they stopped. give it some time I bet your hedge will come around. try scooping him up. I looked up videos on how to pick mine up. it helped me alot.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Sugargliderlove said:


> when I go to pick them up I scoop them up. I put my hands under them to were the feet are on my hands and I pick them up. when I first brought them home they didnt want me to touch them and they would charge me once they were use to their new home they stopped. give it some time I bet your hedge will come around. try scooping him up. I looked up videos on how to pick mine up. it helped me alot.


The videos definitely helped a LOT. I finally got him to calm down when I picked him up. Thank you for suggesting them! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

thats great to hear. we just got to keep working with them so get them use to us.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

The other night I had sonic out so i can clip his nails and then we sat in the living room while I watched tv. he sat in my lap for 50 mins. he let me pet him. he had his front legs sprawled out and his head laying on my lap. Lena on the other hand has gotten more grumpy and crabby. I am thinking that she might be pregnant. the girl i got them from said she would have them out at the same time and let them interact with each other. Could this be a cause for her to be crabby and grumpy?


----------



## Lilbabezhayley (Aug 7, 2012)

My female has just had babies and i found when she was preggers her personality got better, she became very relaxed and chilled out but i guess they all vary.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

they are not as huffy puffy with me. I am able to put my hands in their cage and they dont charge me anymore like they use to.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I am able to handle them. Sonic & Lena Bean both still quill at me but I am able to get them to calm down right away. I am able to run my hands on sonic more now. I can see that they are starting to trust me more now.


----------

